

Writing User Stories Like It's 1999 - vanstee
http://blog.assemblymade.com/writing-user-stories-like-its-1999

======
vanstee
We've seen a huge difference in contributions on Helpful after spending more
time fully spec'ing out work to be done.

[https://assemblymade.com/helpful](https://assemblymade.com/helpful)

